# Welcome!



## Ravi

TheBlackDahlia | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The name seems familiar


----------



## aaronleland

Welcome, Ravi. Hope you enjoy the board.


----------



## eagle1462010

Welcome Aboard!

You fucking Old Guy............FOG..............


----------



## Ravi

aaronleland said:


> Welcome, Ravi. Hope you enjoy the board.


You are so kind!


----------



## MeBelle

Ravi said:


> TheBlackDahlia | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The name seems familiar




"The Black Dahlia" was a nickname given to Elizabeth Short (July 29, 1924 – c. January 15, 1947), an American woman who was the victim of a much-publicized murder in 1947. Short acquired the moniker posthumously from newspapers in the habit of nicknaming crimes they found particularly lurid. The "Black Dahlia" nickname may have been derived from a film noir murder mystery, The Blue Dahlia, released in April, 1946. Short was found mutilated, her body sliced in half at the waist, on January 15, 1947, in Leimert Park, Los Angeles, California. Short's unsolved murder has been the source of widespread speculation, leading to many suspects, along with several books, television and film adaptations of the story. Short's murder is one of the oldest unsolved murder cases in Los Angeles history.

Kinda creepy..
Black Dahlia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

